# Pcc and medical before CO allocation



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dears I applied as a Pakistani engineer and
I intend to do Pcc and mess for me n my family now whereas I applied for 175 visa Australia on 29 June 2012 and my CO allocation is expected probably after 2 months as on DIAC site people applied within 1 month of 19 march 2012 should prepare for Pcc and meds.

1- Therefore my actual question is should I start the process of pcc n meds now as the expiry of these docs is 1 year.
2- Also what will happen if these docs expire before grant if visa.
3- when CO is allocated what is difference between form 80 and submitting police clearance.

Kindly I need experienced answer as il be on vacation away from my base during the expected time of CO assignment 

Regards


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I will try and answer Q. 3 as I have no experience on the other 2.

PCC is a certificate by the police department of the respective country that clearly indicates that you do not have any criminal records.

Form 80 on the other hand is a very detailed document where you detail about yourself, where you live, what you do/have done in your life, where you have travelled to... basically lots of details about your life for DIAC to know what kind of a person you are. They also use this information to carry out background checks on you if they deem that necessary.


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Actually my agent got alot of visa details about previous visits and residence in different countries and alot of family details at the time of application. So does this mean form 80 already submitted? And now I only will have to submit Pcc and meds after allocation?


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

No, when the CO requests for it, you must download it and fill. It is a very long document. You fill and print, sign with ink, scan and upload


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Guys can anybody answer all my questions?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

As you are from an HR country, I would not recommend frontloading your meds and PCCs. They're only valid for one year so if it takes several months still for your visa to be processed (as they verify your documentation -- which takes longer when you're from an HR country), you may be forced to either move right away or make an expensive validation trip to Australia. Are you in a hurry to move?


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

Hunny1234 said:


> Dears I applied as a Pakistani engineer and
> I intend to do Pcc and mess for me n my family now whereas I applied for 175 visa Australia on 29 June 2012 and my CO allocation is expected probably after 2 months as on DIAC site people applied within 1 month of 19 march 2012 should prepare for Pcc and meds.
> 
> 1- Therefore my actual question is should I start the process of pcc n meds now as the expiry of these docs is 1 year.
> ...


Hi there, 
1. Better to get PCC and Medical Exams done for faster process (this is usually people call front load)
2. CO will ask you for expired documents if required. In mine case PCC was expired by 1 month but CO marked it as MET
3. Form 80 is a length document having your academic, experience, travel, residence record (Refer http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf) where as PCC is just clearance by legal department of countries where you stayed. 

Have cushion of resubmitting of information if required. You will be seeing SARF and Form 80 having almost same information but both are required and it serves various purpose for DIAC.


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

Hunny1234 said:


> Actually my agent got alot of visa details about previous visits and residence in different countries and alot of family details at the time of application. So does this mean form 80 already submitted? And now I only will have to submit Pcc and meds after allocation?



Answer to this question lays with no one else but agent. Ask him/her whether form 80 is submitted.


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks alot ozbound and pencil.

Dear pencil
I can see CO was assigned for you in 3 + months whereas I hv almost completed 2 months and I expect CO being assigned in a months or so time I guess, therefore keeping in view of expected assignment of CO do you recommend doing PCC n meds for me and my wife immediately in order to avoid delays.

Also the option for my wife is IELTS which she still didn't do it, will the CO also ask for that?

Regarding my salary slips and bank statement for the validation of my experience should these as salary slip for every month thought out my experience which is 5 years in my case?

Waiting for your reply
Thnx


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

Hunny1234 said:


> Thanks alot ozbound and pencil.
> 
> Dear pencil
> I can see CO was assigned for you in 3 + months whereas I hv almost completed 2 months and I expect CO being assigned in a months or so time I guess, therefore keeping in view of expected assignment of CO do you recommend doing PCC n meds for me and my wife immediately in order to avoid delays.
> ...


I recommended u the pcc n medical as i did for myself. Its better to get medical done quickly: u never know abt pregnancy news timings.

Ielts for ur wife is not must if she is secondary applicant. However be ready to pay 4000 aud for her language training at Australia once u land. All she needs is 4.5 overall band which is cheaper deal though.


My friend, i am having 12+ years on my shoulder, i provided whatever was possible to arrange, better be ready with all required information.

You will need 6 months payslips or bank statements for each job, experience letters, salary certs, and taxation returns cover whole claimed period of yours.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Just to add onto what Pencil said. You will need to gather as much as you can - all the salary slips, bank statements. It is not a must that they be for a continuous period (if you cannot get that). What the CO will be looking for is evidence that indeed you were salaried. So for instance if you have the salary slips for 2002 (a number of months) 2003... etc and bank statements that show clearly the flow of salary deposits by your eomplyer...

In my case I had scattared slips and statements for the 8+ years that I was given.

On the IELTS for your wife, that would be the best option. However, you may also give the CO a letter from her school that indicates she was taught in English and communicated in english while learning for the entire Primary School Education and Secondary School Education. This is what I gave for my wife and it was marked as met within the same day.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As you are from Pakistan, I would NOT advise that you proceed with your PCC and medical. Being from Pakistan, you will have to go through security checks which can take upwards of one year.

Your PCC and medical are only valid for one year from the date of issue and in the event that they expire, you will need to redo them at your own cost. I would suggest that you instead wait for your CO to request these documents before you proceed with them.

As Ozbound has rightly stated, frontloading of PCC and medical results only works for applicants from low risk countries, who have rather straightforward cases that can be decided within a few weeks of CO allocation. He also raised a very important point in that your date of first entry is dictated by the date of your PCC or medical (whichever was done first). If you do them too early, you may be forced to make a validation trip pretty much straightaway and considering that if you do not enter Australia by the date of your first entry, your visa is automatically cancelled, then I think waiting for the CO to request your meds and PCC before you do them is the most logical solution in your case.


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Maz and others for information required by me

Dear Maz 
So validation trip means what exactly and what is validated in the 1st entry? let us say I'm not disclosing some medical history for my wife (she is still on medicine for that med condition) which is not explicitly mentioned in the med forms 160 and 26, will they try to validate such things?

Regards


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

At the time you are issued with your visa, you and all secondary applicants are required to enter Australia at least once by the date stipulated in your grant letter. This trip activates your visa and from that point on, you can all literally come and go as you please. Unfortunately, if you do not enter Australia at least once by that date, then your visa is cancelled. The date is normally calculated as one year from the date that you did your medical or obtain your PCC, whichever was done earlier.

I would NOT advise lying to DIAC - when they do your medical, you and your wife will be required to disclose your medical history. Having a medical condition does not necessarily mean a refusal of your case - each case is assessed based on its own merit and unless your wife has a terminal condition or something that requires expensive, specialised treatment, then there should be no issues - there are a lot people with medical conditions who have successfully managed to get a visa despite their condition. Providing false and/or misleading information always ends in one way - VISA cancellation and visa ban!!


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dear Maz

The condition for my wife is she is on an ongoing monthly dose which she require for longer duration and it's an expensive medicine, after November 2012 she will start an alternate medicine which is cheaper and to be self administrated.

So I'm afraid of this condition although the disease is none of the ones listed in the medical checkup forms of DIAC.

Regards


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hunny1234 said:


> Dear Maz
> 
> The condition for my wife is she is on an ongoing monthly dose which she require for longer duration and it's an expensive medicine, after November 2012 she will start an alternate medicine which is cheaper and to be self administrated.
> 
> ...


It's not the case that the CO will turn down your visa simply because your wife needs to take medication on an ongoing basis. There are a lot conditions such as epilepsy, high blood pressure, diabetes, etc that require ongoing medication and care but that said, people with such conditions have managed to get their visa.

Each case is decided on its own merit and that is all you can hope for. If you hide this condition and your CO then finds out about it, DIAC will consider this as a case of submitting fraudulent information and this could be grounds for cancellation of your visa. Once you have that on your record, obtaining another visa in the future would be extremely difficult.

If you are worried, I suggest that you speak to an agent who has experience of filing applications for people with serious medical conditions. They should be able to give you a realistic opinion of whether your wife's condition would affect your chances of getting a visa or not.


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dear Maz!

I'm already dealing with an experienced agent who is dealing my case and as my detailed discussion with them disclosing medical history will open a new pendora box and they will ask for details from her GP, actually speaking the agent is worried about his final payment as well and they are not much into handling not straight forward cases, I guess, what do you say?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Is your agent suggesting that you not disclose the pre-existing medical condition? Because that is fraud and if your agent is registered with MARA, this could have serious ramifications for them.

We can't know whether or not your wife would pass the medical because (a) you haven't told us what the condition is and (b) we don't work for DIAC. That being said, you may wish to take a look at the guide used by panel doctors, which has some more detailed information about conditions that would be A-graded or B-graded. It should also be said that, just because a condition is B-graded, does not necessarily mean that the person will fail the medical. DIAC is more concerned about conditions that will put an undue burden on the medicare system. I remember reading that people with conditions that would cost something like $20-30,000 or more in medical costs to medicare over a certain period would probably be rejected.

Anyway, have a look at the guide. http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ozbound thanx for guidance and information,

I can see the condition in my case is neurological disorder on grade A I guess, according to the situation here. Now, I don't find the cost figures over a period. Can I assume cost figures can be yearly or over remaining life expectancy of the patient?

One of the document I read about 24k ozi $ a year is limit and a further calculation is done over the remaining life expectancy of the patient regardless of grade A or B state currently.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm with ozbound on this one - you should be honest on your visa application and an agent who goes as far as suggesting that a client lies should not be practicing and is a disgrace to all the god agents out there.

Once you lie about one thing, every other document and everything that you say would be subject to scrutiny because in DIAC's eyes, if you can lie about one thing, then you can lie about everything else.
You could declare the condition and get your visa without any issues but once you hide it and it gets found out, the most likely ending would be a rejection (even if DIAC does not consider the condition to be serious) and you would have ruined your chances of getting a visa simply by lying.

There is nothing stopping you from getting a second opinion from a different agent. From where I am standing, it looks like your agent simply wants to pocket his fees - he does not seem the least bit bothered about the outcome of your visa application and his advice is reckless. If he felt that this condition was a problem, why did he not say anything during your first consultation? That's why I would say that he is more interested in his clients' money as opposed to actually getting a successful outcome for his clients. 

Migration fraud sets you a downward spiral! You will open an even bigger Pandora's box that you won't be able to close and it will continuously haunt you if you lie and get found out. A visa refusal from one country does not just affect your ability to visit that particular country, you have to declare it on every visa application you make in the future whether you are going to the US, Europe, etc and there's nothing that guarantees a fast visa refusal than stating that you had a previous visa refused because you lied!


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Maz thnx for the consequences which I already know them and a detailed reminder from you now. Actually people are emphasizing more on consequences than suggest a nice way out, since I hv already launched application with this lawyer agent so I'm not really sure of the other agent to be interested in my case, anyhow il definitely go for a second opinion.

Regarding my last thread about costs anyone please if you answer this.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, there is no 'nice way out'. There is only one thing to do and we have already highlighted this - tell the truth. I wish I had better news or a solution for you but the reality is that all you can do is wait for DIAC's decision. For all you know, you could be worrying over nothing.

I'm not suggesting that you engage another agent but rather simply talk to another agent and ask their opinion (they might charge you for a consultation but that's a small price to pay for peace of mind), preferably someone who has successfully managed to get a visa for clients who have medical conditions that require ongoing treatment.

I doubt that anyone other than a doctor who has properly examined your wife could tell you what the cost of treatment would be, certainly not forum members in any case, who are not medical practitioners and who would also not know what condition your wife unfortunately suffers from.

I really hope that everything works out for you and that you are able to get your visa.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hunny1234 said:


> Ozbound thanx for guidance and information,
> 
> I can see the condition in my case is neurological disorder on grade A I guess, according to the situation here. Now, I don't find the cost figures over a period. Can I assume cost figures can be yearly or over remaining life expectancy of the patient?
> 
> One of the document I read about 24k ozi $ a year is limit and a further calculation is done over the remaining life expectancy of the patient regardless of grade A or B state currently.


It was $21,000 over 5 years (the length of the initial visa) but has increased to $35,000 over 5 years.

Australian visa health restrictions to be relaxed


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

If you are sure about 35 k per 5 year then il hv to check the medical practitioner then for per year cost.
Do you have any authentic documentation from DIAC for cost calculation?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hunny1234 said:


> If you are sure about 35 k per 5 year then il hv to check the medical practitioner then for per year cost.
> Do you have any authentic documentation from DIAC for cost calculation?


No but feel free to do the Google searching on your own.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys,

I will be submitting my EOI in a few days. I'm currently in India. But I have stayed in the US for 4 years. 

The background check for US is done by FBI and it might take upto 4 months also. My questions are:

1) Should I start the PCC for US right now, as I don't want to miss the timelines, if I'm invited.
2) Should I take the medicals now itself?

Kindly Suggest


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello EVeryone,

Need Help. I am an Indian Citizen now in the Process of PR application to Australia.
I had worked in South Africa from 2006 to 2009 along with my wife. Do I need to get a PCC from Home affairs of South Africa?? or if I have the PCC from Indian Consulate in South Africa would be enough??
I do not have a valid Permit now to enter into South Africa and apply for PCC..

Your Response would be Highly appreciated.
Thank You
RK


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

RK, you definitely need a PCC from SA, I think it's an easy process to get it without you being there all you need is to contact in the Indian embassy on SA city where you lived.
Feel free for more info


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi 

I am from India, working with the same organization from last 6 years. I have traveled to UK on couple of occasions for project related works. Initial trip was for 8 months and second was for 5months. Do I need to get PCC from both India as well as UK? If yes, can you please let me know the process of getting it from India and UK. Appreciate any responses on this.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hunny1234 said:


> RK, you definitely need a PCC from SA, I think it's an easy process to get it without you being there all you need is to contact in the Indian embassy on SA city where you lived.
> Feel free for more info


Thank you Hunny..
I already have one PCC taken from Indian Embassy during my Stay, Will that be valid now or do I need to take a Fresh one?
Regards
RK


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Visit Imm.gov.au there you il find address of authority in SA providing the PCC if u don't find let me know il send the link on this site


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

Dear Friends,

I need your help ?!! 

My daughter is over 18 and is going to register for IELTS exam ! I want to know the normal deadline to submit her IELTS result to DIAC ? it should be before meds and PCC or afterwards ?

Is it possible to submit her IELTS result to DIAC after we get our visa to refund the money that I should pay for her Language Qualification to DIAC ? 

Skill:251311(Environmental Health Officer) , Lodged 176 (Online): 03-06-2009, First CO: 08-09-2009, Second CO: 08-09-2011 , Request for more information: 07-07-2012 , Meds: Waiting ? , PCC: Waiting? , Visa Grant: ???


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

farahmehr said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need your help ?!!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, but I think it might be a good idea to submit them to DIAC before you make the payment. Unable to clarify if you can get a refund afterwards.


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

Dear Fly_Aus ,

Thanks a lot for the comment !


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi oz bound12 and Maz

I have been assigned CO after 2.5 months of launch, all document checks found by CO were fine un the 1st go.
he asked for form 80 for security checks, 

please guide as does this means the grant is approaching very near?

Remember I'm from HR country.

How long it can take from now onwards as I need to have a clear picture to plan my future without a waiting forever and doing nothing.

Appreciate,


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from India, working with the same organization from last 6 years. I have traveled to UK on couple of occasions for project related works. Initial trip was for 8 months and second was for 5months. Do I need to get PCC from both India as well as UK? If yes, can you please let me know the process of getting it from India and UK. Appreciate any responses on this.


From what I know, the 1 year period is cummulative and not consecutive. So I would imagine you need from UK as well..


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> From what I know, the 1 year period is cummulative and not consecutive. So I would imagine you need from UK as well..


Hi fly_aus,

I am new to the forum. Hope you can guide me with my query.
I am yet to receive the invitation for 189 visa subclass & I strongly feel that I will be getting the invitation on 1st of Dec as my EOI date is 4th oct. 
so is it worth to apply for the pcc & medical now or should I apply after the CO is allocated.

Thanks,


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Srg said:


> Hi fly_aus,
> 
> I am new to the forum. Hope you can guide me with my query.
> I am yet to receive the invitation for 189 visa subclass & I strongly feel that I will be getting the invitation on 1st of Dec as my EOI date is 4th oct.
> ...


I would recommend you do all that after invitation and lodging.. becuse your entry date will come soon if the meds and PCC are done earlier.. doing even before invitation is not recommended, as you never know where it can be delayed.


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

Congratulation ! 

I guess that we have the same case !
as I had some problem in medical test ( High blood pressure !) still my status is not met (It is mentioned Medical referred !) but for my children the med are met ! 

So please let me know if you had any problem in medical check ? and the delay accordingly ?

Thanks for th equick response


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

*Further Medical results Referred ??*

Dear Friend I need your help again!!

Finally my case officer asked for Meds and PCC on 5th November ! 
Fortunately they were finalized *( Met )* for all of us on 28th November except the Meds for my spouse as he has some problems in health check ! ( High blood pressure ! ) So on 26th his Med was referred *(Further Medical results Referred *) !!?? 

Does anybody has the same case ? when do we expect to finalize his Meds and grant visa ?:ranger: 

Skill:251311, Lodged 176 (Online): 03-06-2009, First CO: 08-09-2009, Second CO: 08-09-2011 , Request for more information: 07-07-2012 , Meds and PCC requested 05-Nov-2012 , PCC : Completed 28-Nov-2012, Meds Completed : 28-Nov-2012 ( Except my spouse !!) Visa Grant: ???:boxing:


----------

